# Rainy Day



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! I´m happier than a dog with 2 tails so I decided to share this with you. Yesterday was an awful rainy day, ideal to stay in bed with company. When I woke up (after taking a 30 minute nap), I find my 2 angelfish placing eggs on the side of the internal filter! They are 2 beautiful angelfish with no experience (quite young) so I´m not expecting to have any fry, but will be awesome if I could. I currently have 3 angelfishes, 9 harlequim rasboras, 4 pelvicachromis pulcher and a few corydoras panda. Plus a lot of pomacea bridgesii (apple snails) and planorbis corneus (another snail). Imagine my surprise when I start looking deeper into the tank and realize that some the pelvicachromis pulcher females were doing their belly dance to the male and that 2 of my apple snails were placing more eggs in the top of the tank. Apparently everyone decided to Carpe Diem. I feel like Hugh Heffner! I tuned Play-Fish in my 50 Gallon tank!


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here´s some of the pictures I took. Sorry about the quality, I took them with my cell.

Female (I believe) zebra








Male (I believe) Koi








Both








Eggs








From another angle








This guy wanted to get some action himself, but received nothing but small pecks








More pictures of the marbled angelfish

























General Aquarium Pics








Different areas


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I could not take any acceptable pics of the pelvicachromis pulcher belly dance cause they are soooo shy that ran away everytime they saw the cellphone or me.

PS: I know, I need to get a digital camera. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome and congrats. thanks for sharing


----------

